

Justin.tv – Growing in New Directions (And Hiring) - mjdipietro
http://blog.justin.tv/justin-tv-growing-in-new-directions-and-hiring/

======
kmfrk
There have been a couple of job postings; is this the same position posted a
couple of times, or are you just hiring a bunch of people?

On another note, just how big a part of your traction an traffic has StarCraft
2 (and to some degree Street Fighter IV and other competetive videogames,
tournaments and personal streams) been for Justin.tv?

It's also interesting to see all the big StarCraft 2-streamers move to
justin.tv from livestream and ustream, so you must be doing something very,
very well.

~~~
emmett
We're hiring multiple people - we've already hired two fulltime and one intern
from this latest push.

Video game traction has been HUGE for us recently. It's blowing up, we've
dedicated an entire team to nothing but supporting the growth.

------
hristov
I have an unrelated question for the Justin TV folks. Do you guys use TCP or
UDP for your videos? Do you use multicast?

I have been wondering about this lately. TCP ensures all packets are
delivered, but it may cause delays retransmitting packets, so I am not sure it
would work with live TV. Also TCP cannot do multicast. Youtube uses TCP
(AFAIK) but you tube is usually not live.

UDP does not waste time retransmitting packets but UDP does not guarantee all
packets will arrive. Thus, with UDP you may have dropped packets. In the old
times you would just use UDP and accept that there will be occasional quality
degradations due to dropped packets, but in the old times streaming video and
audio over the internet was really bad.

Nowadays the expectations are so high and the video codecs are so complex, few
dropped packets could cause noticeable artifacts.

Anyways, sorry for going off on a tangent. I was just curious.

~~~
rabidsnail
We use TCP because Flash mostly doesn't support UDP.

~~~
hristov
Thanks for the quick response. That makes sense.

Anyways I did not mean to hijack your thread :). We should talk about how cool
Justin TV is.

I really like what you guys are doing with live esports. I am hooked on a
couple of the starcraft streams. I wish you were around 10 years ago, I might
have realized my dream of being a professional SC player.

~~~
justin
People are making a living playing SC2 on our site now, by building a huge
viewership. There are more and more older players in the SC2 scene -- you
might still have a shot!

